
Ask HN: Migrate from Google+ to what exactly? - Pamar
I have been a happy user of Google+ for years, mostly for its Circles feature. Now I need to find something to replace it.<p>(See post below for more details)<p>Suggestions very much welcome...
======
Pamar
I have a few hobbies/interests and I like to disseminate information (links to
other internet resources, mostly, including stuff I read first through HN). I
have currently almost 300 followers, and 28 circles.

Before Google+, whenever I encountered something interesting (say, an article
about Japanese language and culture) I had to just send an email to a group of
people, while role playing gamers where mostly a distinct group, even if some
of these where maybe also in the SW developer group, or interested in Japan
too...

I could of course just do the same, mapping all the current circles to mailing
lists or aliases, but this would probably be much more cumbersome to manage
(i.e. when posting from my iPhone) and of course I would lose the "community"
aspect: a lot of my current 300 followers were people I got in touch because
we were both following others on Google+.

\- I have no Facebook account and I do not want to change this. \- I do have
Twitter but is basically dormient (I created an account for purely technical
reasons but I have tweeted maybe 3 messages on it and do not use it as a
reader, either). \- Getting people like friends and family to follow me on
Google+ was already a bit of a pain when it was alive and kicking (but then it
also allowed to make posts "public", which helped a bit) so moving to
something maybe even better but obscure (e.g. Diaspora) I am afraid would be
very self limiting.

Having said that, what would you suggest? Remember that is mostly to be able
to tell people "you can find stuff I am interested in here..." so I am
thinking of Tumbler, even if I understand that there is no way to segment the
posts by "circles" so people interested in Calligraphy will have to sort
through RPG related posts and other stuff they are not really interested in.

(I do have a personal website, but it is not a blog and it is static, backed
by an HTML generator, so updating via iPhone is impossible)

~~~
DoreenMichele
_I am thinking of Tumbler, even if I understand that there is no way to
segment the posts by "circles" so people interested in Calligraphy will have
to sort through RPG related posts and other stuff they are not really
interested in._

You could do a BlogSpot site and use labels to sort things, or make a separate
blog for each interest that correlated to a specific circle.

~~~
Pamar
Yes, tagging blog entries is also a possibility - I could probably embed the
blog somewhere in my website. A side effect (which entails both pluses and
minuses) is that by using a blog I might curate the links a bit more: with
Google plus most of the time I just paste the link and select the appropriate
circles.

~~~
DoreenMichele
If you go with blogspot, you can also use pages to better organize posts. You
have an RPG page and a calligraphy page and you list new posts on the
appropriate page. If you remember to do it consistently at the time you create
the post, it's an extra 30 seconds of work. It's only a pain if you forget for
long periods and have to devote time to going back through a bunch of posts

~~~
Pamar
Tags seem to me to be the best solution because sometimes a post would have
been shared to multiple circles: e.g. a link to an article about historical
Samurai weapons/tactics could go to "martial arts", "Japanese language and
culture", "Role playing games".

------
saintPirelli
I'm going to leave [https://hashnode.com/](https://hashnode.com/) here,
because I enjoy it.

------
bohm
We are actively developing [https://october.app/](https://october.app/) right
now - check us out and give us feedback!

~~~
bohm
here's an alpha invite code:
[https://october.app/qr/TQSRG](https://october.app/qr/TQSRG)

~~~
Pamar
Thanks, I registered and will follow it for a bit, but I doubt I can convince
many to follow me there :(

------
doodliego
WordPress blog

------
anticensor
diaspora* works very similarly.

------
usgroup
Mastodon!

~~~
ognarb
There is a wonderful tech community in mastodon.

------
sidcool
Mastodon?

------
macawfish
Diaspora?

